
Finally, a Mint.com Alternative. Thoughts? - sitwhoadie
https://www.exactfinance.io
======
Powerofmene
I like the layout etc. and I signed up to beta test.

~~~
sitwhoadie
Thank you. I'm working on launching early sept. You'll get an email as soon as
I do.

